# Guter Händler in Hamburg



## osso (10. Oktober 2005)

Hi
Ich möchte gerade mal wieder 2 Bikes kaufen. Leider kenne ich keine wirklich guten Händler in Hamburg. Bisher war alles eine Enttäuschung oder die Läden sind mit schlicht zu teuer. Ich bin grundsätzlich bereit für guten Service etwas mehr zu zahlen, das muss allerdings im Rahmen belieben. Mein Bruder hat sich gerade von Canyon ein Rennrad gekauft. Für 750 Euro gekauft, beim hiesigen Fahrrad und Outdoorcenter kostet ein vergleichbares Rad etwa 1200. Wenn ich die MTB Räder vergleiche kommst dabei leider ähnliches raus. Und diese Differenz ist mit einfach zu groß. Ich hab aber keine besondere Motivation mich besondern mit Schrauben zu beschäftigen, es stört mich zwar nicht es zu machen, aber es ist auch nicht mein Hobby. Wenn ich in Hamburg oder südlich von Hamburg ein kompetenten Händler finden würde, der mir vernünftige Räder zu angemessenen Preisen verkauft, würde ich die Wartung auch gerne aus der Hand geben. Wenn es so was nicht gibt investiere ich lieber in Werkzeug und kaufe im Versandhandel.
In einem Thread von 2003 wurde CNC sehr gelobt, seit ihr mit denen immer noch so zufrieden ?

Osso


----------



## LeichteGranate (10. Oktober 2005)

Moin
CNC kann ich dir auch empfelen. CNC hat ne grpße Auswahl, gute Beratung und was am wichtigsten ist, ist die Tatsache, dass die Mechs da richtige Freaks sind.
Ansonsten kann ich dir noch Storm-Cycles ans Herz legen. Auch gute Beratung, aber nur sehr exclusive Räder, die den Geldbeutel etwas stärker belasten. 
Ich hoffe, dass ich dir helfen konnte.
MfG LeichteGranate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiddykorn (10. Oktober 2005)

Ich kann mich da nur anschließen!

Bis jetzt nur positive erfahrungen mit CNC gemacht und mit Christoph lässt sich auch immer noch ein wenig über den Preis feilschen!


----------



## kitor (10. Oktober 2005)

CNC ist allenfalls mittelmäßig. 
Die Preise sind hoch und der Service ist nicht gleichbleibend gut. Es dauert lange dort und die Jungs sind auch zum Teil frei von Fachkenntnissen. Seit mir dort ein Mensch mal einen Dämpfer mit selbstgefrickelten Plastikringen eingebaut hat, weiß ich was "Lagerspiel" bedeutet. Die Buchsen waren dann natürlich bald hin und Ersatz sollte 50,- kosten und ne Woche dauern 

   

Die Selbsteinschätzung dort differiert allerdings stark von diesen Tatsachen....Man hält sich dort für DEN Laden in HH und läßt das den Kunden auch spüren. 

Allerdings kriegt man dort eine breite Auswahl an Teilen und wenn Dir der Preis egal ist und Du was schnell brauchst....

Storm Cycles ist dagegen ein super Laden. Dort ist man auch willkommen, wenn man nur einen Rat braucht oder Fremdteile eingebaut haben möchte.  Die Preise sind absolut in Ordnung und keineswegs überdurchschnittlich hoch. Und einen Kaffee gibt´s gelegentlich auch noch.

Ein guter Laden ist auch der Fahrradladen St. Geord (Gurlittstr. glaube ich). Dort kennt man sich aus und hat auch abseitige Produkte. Und man bekommt Hallo und tschüs gesagt.


----------



## John Rico (10. Oktober 2005)

Südlich von Hamburg soll Trenga in Harburg (Industriegebiet Großmoorbogen) recht gut sein.

Ich kann dir leider nichts aus erster Hand sagen, da ich selber schraube und daher die Teile über Internet / bei B.O.C kaufe. Aber alle die ich kenne, sind mit dem Service dort zufrieden. Bei Rennrädern bieten die zum Bike regelmäßige Inspektionen an, weiß allerdings nicht, ob auch bei MTB.

Wenn du da vorbei kommst / aus der Nähe bist, würde ich da mal vorbeischauen und mich beraten lassen.

GRuß
Sven


----------



## NoFunAtAll (10. Oktober 2005)

.....


----------



## NoFunAtAll (10. Oktober 2005)

Hi

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass man bei Trenga DE in Harburg  recht kompetent beraten wird. Bei den Preisen ist es aber eher durchschnitt.

Mit CNC bin ich sehr zufrieden. Da habe ich eigentlich nie das Gefühl über den Tisch gezogen zu werden.
Auch über die Werkstatt die mir mal Laufräder eingespeicht hat, kann ich mich nicht beschweren. 

ansonsten gibt es in Buchholz noch cycle Team. Ziemlich nette und kompetente Leute, aber recht wenig Auswahl


----------



## BiermannFreund (10. Oktober 2005)

und wenn du zuviel geld hast, von hacht 
haben einiges auf lager, so unkompetent kamen mir die auch net vor, abba halt nicht billig


----------



## osso (10. Oktober 2005)

Trenga kenne ich. Da kaufe ich hin und wieder Teile udn hab vor einigen Jahren mein Rennrad dort gekauft. Leider mit zu krurzem Vorbau, wie ich heute weiss. Ich finde die ganz nett, aber die Beratung eher mittelmässig. Ausserdem finde ich die teuer. Aber es kann sein das ich Illusionen hab 

Cycle Team kenn ich leider auch. Leider fühle ich mich von denen sowohl schlecht beraten als auch über den Tisch gezogen. Als ich auch Klickies umgestiegen bin haben dir mir gebrauchte PD-M515 für 45 Euro verkauft. Heute weiss ich das die das nicht mal neu hätten kosten dürfen. Abgesehn davon haben die mir eigentlich nichts über die Alternativen erzählt. Ich hab im Nachhinein den Eindruck das die einfach nur das verkaufen wollten, was sie halt da haben.
Eigenlich schade, ich hätte gerade so einen kleinen Laden gerne als meinen Stammhändler gehabt. Aber die sind für mich gestorben.

Zuviel Geld hab ich leider nicht. Da meine Frau auch ein Rad braucht, kann ich schlecht 2 x 2500 Euro ausgeben. Wer hat schon mal 10000 DM für Räder über. Ich leider nicht 
Na, ich werde mir auf jeden Fall mal CNC und Storm Cycles angucken. Sonst heißt es eben selber schrauben 

Danke auf jeden Fall für die Tips
Osso


----------



## Deleted 15311 (10. Oktober 2005)

kitor schrieb:
			
		

> CNC ist allenfalls mittelmäßig.
> Die Preise sind hoch     und der Service ist nicht gleichbleibend gut. Es dauert lange dort und die Jungs sind auch zum Teil frei von Fachkenntnissen.      (Schon mal was von Freaks und Szeneladen gehört?Naja wenn man keine Zeit hat zum Fachsimpeln,bzw.einem die Kenntnisse fehlen.....,dann kannste auch zu von Hacht gehen,die sind *teuer *! )
> 
> Die Selbsteinschätzung dort differiert allerdings stark von diesen Tatsachen....   Man hält sich dort für DEN Laden in HH und läßt das den Kunden auch spüren.
> ...


----------



## kitor (10. Oktober 2005)

@ Shiver

Wenn Du in die Pubertät kommst, wirst Du lernen, Deine Gedanken auch ohne den exzessiven Gebrauch von Smileys auszudrücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nic diamond (10. Oktober 2005)

ich kann cnc auch nur empfehlen!
nette leute, guter service und über die preise lässt sich meistens reden.
hatte bis jetzt auch immer super eingespeichte laufräder, wobei da wohl eher robert von storm zu empfehlen ist (hat zumidnest den besseren ruf)
aber ich denke an die preise von canyon kommen wenige läden ran. da macht es wohl die einfach die masse an verkauften rädern. aber einen guten fahrradladen an der hand zu haben hat auf jeden fall vorteile!
nicolai


----------



## Hegi (11. Oktober 2005)

also ich finde rad-spass in duvenstedt hat den besten service und klasse qualität... klasse leute die selber biken und nicht so szenig sind, weil sie meinen nur damit kann man kompetenz aufbauen... die verstehen wenigstens ihr handwerk...

www.rad-spass.de


----------



## Christian_74 (11. Oktober 2005)

Kann da Hegi nur Recht geben. Peter und Barbara machen die Fahrt zum Bikeladen ein Genuss. Immer freundlich und man kriegt kein dummes gelaber um die Ohren. Und ausserdem machen sie jeden Samstag ganz nette Touren. Empehlenswert!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (12. Oktober 2005)

kitor schrieb:
			
		

> @ Shiver
> 
> Wenn Du in die Pubertät kommst, wirst Du lernen, Deine Gedanken auch ohne den exzessiven Gebrauch von Smileys auszudrücken.




Uuuuh...ein ganz Erwachsener,das wirst du mir sicherlich beibringen Papi,oder?Hast die Pubertät aber auch noch nicht erreicht ,sonst würdest du nicht so angep....reagieren   !
Immer locker bleiben  .......


----------



## Michel.M. (13. Oktober 2005)

http://www.schlickjumper.de/shops/karte.php


----------



## gnss (13. Oktober 2005)

wenn es nach der karte geht ist wohl jeder shop super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osso (13. Oktober 2005)

nicht ganz. Besonders gut ist da nich "Fahrrad Manufaktur / Fahrrad Technik" weggekommen. Kennt die hier jemand ?


----------



## tomcon (16. Oktober 2005)

Hegi schrieb:
			
		

> also ich finde rad-spass in duvenstedt hat den besten service und klasse qualität... klasse leute die selber biken und nicht so szenig sind, weil sie meinen nur damit kann man kompetenz aufbauen... die verstehen wenigstens ihr handwerk...
> 
> www.rad-spass.de




genau so ist es!!!!


----------



## Lutscher (20. Oktober 2005)

Zum Thema Fahrradhändler habe ich auch noch eine Frage:

Weiss jemand einen Radladen in dem auch Versender-Bikes halbwegs gern gesehen werden. Ich weiss das sich das schon fast ausschliesst aber eine einfache Inspektion ohne einen stundenlangen Vortrag würde schon reichen.

Zum Thema Fahrradladen kann ich noch MSP in der Rentzelstraße anführen. 
Der Laden ist ganz schön gemacht und hatte ne schöne Auswahl an leider teuren Rädern. Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit dem Chef von MSP gemacht, der nett und kompetent ist. Bei den Angestellten muss man Glück haben. Manche sind sehr cool und arrogant und können gar nicht verstehen, das es Kunden gibt die nicht technisch hoch bewandert sind. Leider hat ich bisher noch keine anderen Mitarbeiter     Bei Reparaturen waren sie bisher auch unterschiedlich, einmal hat alles gepasst und einmal wurden einige Sachen vergessen. Sieh Ihn dir einfach mal an.

Dann wäre noch BOC im Grossmorrbogen, hier kann man meiner Meinung nur reingehen, wenn man weiss wass man will. Fachkundige Beratung darf man wohl nicht so erwarten. Ingesamt machte das Personal einen gelangweilten Eindruck.

Zum Schluss noch TrengDE ebenfalls im Grossmoorbogen. Der Laden gefällt mir sehr gut. Gutes aufmerksames Personal, die auch mal zu billigem Equipment raten, das sie selber testen und die auch verständlich argumentieren und sich auch bemühen Ersatz zu beschaffen. Einziger Wermutstropfen: leider nicht billig und als Student ist der Einkauf halt sehr vom Geldbeutel bestimmt.

Ansonsten ist das meine erste Wahl.


----------



## *blacksheep* (20. Oktober 2005)

Nun wird es Zeit, auch mal meine Erfahrungen zum Besten zu geben:

MSP in der Rentzelstrasse sind so lange nett und freundlich, bis der Verkaufsdeal abgewickelt ist. Die verkaufen Dir auch ein Kinderfahrrad mit der Aussage, das Rad sei perfekt für Dich. Soviel zum Thema Kompetenz.  Zum Thema Verkäufer: Arroganz statt Kompetenz ist hier Programm. Die Arbeitsleistung der Werkstatt ist skandalös. Hier wurde beispielsweise ein total krummer Hinterbau dadurch kaschiert, dass man das"krumm" sitzende Hinterrad nabentechnisch so "getunt" hat, dass es im krummen Hinterbau -wenn auch nur für eine Fahrt- wieder gerade saß. Und das bei einem 5000 Euro Mountainbike.

Ich habe bei MSP im Jahr 2003 drei Räder für einen ordentlich fünfstelligen Betrag gekauft, trotzdem hielt man es offensichtlich nicht für nötig, mich mit dementsprechender "Nachsorge" ans Unternehmen zu binden. Weit gefehlt.

Von Hacht ist dagegen empfehlenswert. Beratung und Werkstattleistung stimmen, wenn es auch hier den Wermutstropfen der sehr langfristigen Termine gibt. Haben halt immer viel zu tun. Dafür stimmt dann das Ergebnis.  Die Verkäufer finde ich sehr nett und kompetent, das Ersatzteillager ist immer gut gefüllt. Nachteil in meinen Augen ist das doch recht begrenzte Angebot an Rädern, die Masse macht selbstverständlich Stevens aus, dann gibt's meines Wissens nach nur noch Colnago.

Absolutes No-Go geht an KK-Radsport. Der Besitzer ist ein unverschämter, frustrierter Griesgram. Wollte bei denen meinen Trainingsrenner auf 10-fach DA aufrüsten lassen, Mittwochs bekam ich einen Termin, und sollte das Rad Freitag 13 Uhr abholen. Hab das Rad und die Teile dann auch gleich noch Mittwoch dort angeliefert und dann bis Freitag nichts mehr gehört. Freitag Punkt 13 Uhr stehe ich im Laden, der Besitzer smalltalkt 10 Minuten mit irgendner Tussi, ignoriert mich vollständig, nach weiteren 3 Minuten blickt er mich an und meint so ganz beiläufig, "och, Dein Rad ist übrigens nicht fertig geworden!". Wie bitte? Ich mal richtig sauer, verlange die sofortige Herausgabe meines Rades und der Teile und was sehe ich? NICHTS gemacht an dem Rad, noch nicht mal die Packung mit den Teilen geöffnet(!).

Auf meine Nachfrage, warum es im 21. Jahrhundert nicht möglich sei mich auf diversen Telefonen zu kontaktieren um mich wenigstens davon in Kenntnis zu setzen, dass das Rad nicht fertig sei, dann hätte ich mir den Freitäglichen Berufsverkehr durch die City sparen können, ging es dann los, er fing an mich wüst zu beschimpfen, von wegen Teile bei ebay kaufen und dann bei ihm verbauen lassen wollen, die ganze Palette. Mein Hinweis, er möge sich mal in seinem Laden umschauen und mir sagen, was ich denn hier erwerben solle und könne (ich stehe halt nicht auf Sora und 2 Euro Flaschenhalter, sorry), vom UVP Preis den er dann verlangt ja mal ganz abgesehen... Ein kurzes Intermezzo also. 

Weiterer Nachteil ist, dass der Mechaniker, der an für sich gute Arbeit macht, leider nur maximal 1-2 Mal die Woche im Laden für wenige Stunden arbeitet. Auf die Schnelle kann da also nichts erledigt werden.

Mein absoluter Tipp ist CNC in Altona. War jetzt ein paar Mal dort, bin begeistert, ich glaube ich habe endlich MEINEN Laden gefunden. Nett, überaus kompetent, nix Überkandideltes und top Arbeitsleistung der Werkstatt. Preise sind verhandelbar und immer angemessen. Auch wird einem ohne feste Termine geholfen, gestern beispielsweise, wurden mir innerhalb von zwei Stunden die Bremsleitungen meiner Mono M4 gekürzt. Des weiteren hat Christoph jede Menge Bikes und allerlei andere schöne Sachen im Laden, vom UVP auf den Preisschildern sollte man sich nicht abschrecken lassen, es wird immer ein akzeptables Preisangebot gemacht. Einziger -wohl nur für mich- gravierender Nachteil liegt im sehr beschränkten Parkplatzangebot. Und die stationären Radaranlagen vor dem Laden, hat mich jetzt schon zweimal erwischt...


----------



## Lutscher (20. Oktober 2005)

@ Janus

wenn ich mich genau erinnere, hat mir der Chef mein Rad verkauft und das deckt sich mit deinen Erfahrungen völlig. Beim Verkauf top und danach geht es abwärts und zwar schnell. Von Nachsorge kann auch bei mir keine Rede sein. Und ich dachte das liegt daran das ich keine 3000  Maschiene erworben habe.   

Und so wird weiter gesucht, ist bloss schade da man sich auch mal einen Stammhändler erwählen möchte, der freundlich ist und ein gutes Preis/Leistungs Verhältniss bietet.


----------



## D.rk (21. Oktober 2005)

osso schrieb:
			
		

> Trenga kenne ich. Da kaufe ich hin und wieder Teile udn hab vor einigen Jahren mein Rennrad dort gekauft. Leider mit zu krurzem Vorbau, wie ich heute weiss. Ich finde die ganz nett, aber die Beratung eher mittelmässig. Ausserdem finde ich die teuer. Aber es kann sein das ich Illusionen hab



Nein, Illusionen hast Du in dieser Beziehung keine. *Trenga.De * oder Fahrrad Center Harburg (nein: heisst ja jetzt "*Fahrrad und Outdoor Center Harburg*") steht auf der Liste der Nicht-empfehlenswerten ganz oben. War in Ermangelung von Alternativen im Süden Hamburgs ein paar Mal da. Zuletzt bin ich mit einer SID Race und einem Chris King Devolution hin und wollte den Konus aufpressen lassen. Mit Schreck hörte ich aus der Werkstatt dann Fräsgeräusche - dachte mir dann aber, dass diese nichts mit meinem Anliegen zu tun haben können. Lag aber falsch. Mit einem abfälligen Grummeln murmelte der Mechaniker etwas von "malayischem Maß - musste den Ring ausfräsen", nach dem Motto: Mit was für Exoten kommst Du denn hier an. Kein Rückfrage, ob er das machen dürfte - ich musste ja brav hinter der Absperrung warten. Mag gar nicht dran denken, was die abgespanten Metallspäne gekostet haben... Früher war das FahrradCenter eine echte Empfehlung (vor Trenga.De Zeiten). Aber jetzt kann man nur noch empfehlen, fernzubleiben. Die Preise muss man eigentlich nicht kommentieren. Absolut unbeweglich dazu.

Der *BikePark * in Buchholz gehört ja mittlerweile auch dazu.

*B.O.C.* - naja, zum preiswerten Einkauf ausgewählter Angebote. Die Mitarbeiter mühen sich redlich und sind freundlich.

Beste Erfahrungen mit Werner *von Hacht*. Einige Räder dort gekauft. Werkstatt prima und Personal absolut kompetent (auch mal launisch).

Bei *The New Cyclist (TNC)* ist die Freundlichkeit zwar auch mondkalenderabhängig - habe aber bisher dort "nur" gekauft und die Werkstatt nicht genutzt.

Ich schraube eigentlich alles selbst. Bei dem o.g. Konus meines ChrisKing musste ich passen - daher der Versuch, mal schnell zum nächstgelegenen Händler zu fahren... Und von Hacht war nicht "nächstgelegen"...

Gruß,
Dirk.


----------



## docci (12. Februar 2012)

Moinsen,

wie sieht denn die derzeitige Lage bei den Händlern aus? 
Wie ist denn zum Beispiel Nielandt?

Kann man immer nur noch Rad spass, von Hacht und bedingt cnc empfehlen?


----------



## docci (13. Februar 2012)

CNC ist raus... Stand da heute vor verschlossener Tür. An der hing ein Zettel: keine Werkstatt mehr, kein Ladenverkauf. Da kannste nachmittags nur noch die online gekaufte ware abholen...


----------



## John Rico (14. Februar 2012)

Du solltest vielleicht mal konkretisieren, was du überhaupt suchst / willst: Die beste Beratung bei MTBs / Teilen, das größte Sortiment, die günstigsten Preise / größten Rabatte, ...


----------



## docci (14. Februar 2012)

Schon die eierlegende wollmilchsau ;-)

Naja eben einen der ahnung mit mtb hat, einen guten service bei fairen preisen macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

